# Bosch, Amana, router bits??



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

I am now expanding my selection of router bits and while I am purchasing mostly Freud bits, I have found some excellent pricing on Bosch bits. Is there any one out there that is using Bosch bits? If so what kind of service are you getting from them? Do they give clean cuts and do they keep their edge? How about the Amana bits?
kenny from Sundre


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

i have used amana for many years, no regrets well desinged


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kenrg said:


> I am now expanding my selection of router bits and while I am purchasing mostly Freud bits, I have found some excellent pricing on Bosch bits. Is there any one out there that is using Bosch bits? If so what kind of service are you getting from them? Do they give clean cuts and do they keep their edge? How about the Amana bits? kenny from Sundre


 Hi Ken - I have several Bosch bits but most are spirals, only a couple of profile bits. They are a good bit, likely on par with MLCS or other house brand bit. I have got several Amanas and am real happy with them. Very comparable to the Freud. If you are expanding your selection, there is no reason to go to the high dollar guys right off the bat though. There are at least two excellant suppliers of quality bits on eBay, Super Carbide Tools and Elite Tools. Maybe not the same league as Amana or Whiteside but nowhere near the price either.


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

So Elite and Whiteside are good too. I saw a comparison article in a Canadian magazine where they trsted a number of bits by running them through MDF and then seeing if they checking them for sharpness and how well they cut afterwards. Freud bits stood up the very best. Thanks Guys for your imput, would still like to hear from other members about their bit experiences.
kenny from Sundre


----------



## Holbren (Dec 30, 2004)

Freud makes good bits, can't say anything bad about them. The problem though with tests is they always use one material. Harder carbide will hold up better with mdf but if you use it on some hardwoods, you'll probably get micrograin chipping which is what dulls the carbide. Carbide doesn't fold over like steel but loses grains of carbide which is why small grain size is so important.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

FWIW, in a comparison test done in Fine Woodworking magazine a couple of years back, Whiteside and Eagle America came out on top with identical scores. What does that say? I ain't sayin'. 

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------

